# Interior Fuse Block Access



## hawk14414 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey all - 

New owner, first post.

I picked up my black/black M6 two days ago from an out of state dealer. I got a killer deal on it - $24k OTD with 100k warranty. The car had 800 miles on it at delivery. Runs like a champ, sounds mean as all get out. I love the way it pulls in 3rd or 4th up through 80 and beyond. Nice............

Anyway - two issues I noticed on the drive home. 

First - the interior lights - dome, reading lights vanity mirror lights - none of them work. I assume it's just a fuse issue. I pulled out the handy dandy Owner's Manual, which says the interior fuse block is located "under the driver's side of the instrument panel". I poked around under the instrument panel, and of course there is no obvious fuse block. Does anyone have any more specific info? Is it under the side wall panel? Does the panel directly under the steering wheel need to be removed?

Second - anyone else noticing rattling coming from the shifter? I didn't notice it yesterday, but this morning it was very apparent.

Any help would be appreciated. Yes I could take it to a dealer, but that takes all the fun out of ownership............!


----------



## traumadog (Oct 22, 2004)

To get at the fuses, you have to pull down the whole interior panel under the steering column. It's a snap-on piece under the column, and hinged at the rear.


----------



## hawk14414 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks, I give it a go! I didn't want to start ripping into panels without having some idea of where to start.


----------



## hawk14414 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks again - pulled the panel down, interior illumination fuse was blown. Fuse changed, problem solved............... arty


----------

